# Bei Bedarf Scrollbar?



## kirchel (9. April 2006)

Hallo!

Hab grade ein kleines Problem, möchte in dem Content bereich meiner Seite  (dort wo später mal der Text hin soll)  eine Scrollbalken einbinden der aber nur bei bedarfd eingeblendet wird.

Ich habe also ein Div-tag in dem der Hintergrund steht,
in Diesem Tag befindet sich ein weiteres Div-Tag für den Text welchem ich bei bedarf, wenn es die vorbestimmte größe überschreitet eine scrollbar erhalten soll.

die CSS sieht so aus:


```
body {
             	background-color: #D4D0C8;              				   
			  	font-family: Helvetica, Arial;
			  	line-height: 14px;
				font-size: 11px;
				font-color: #1C5BA2;
				overflow: no;
				scrollbars: Yes;
			  
			  
			  
          }
          #layout {
		  	  position: relative;
			  top: 40px;
                          text-align: center; 
			  margin-left: auto;
			  margin-right: auto;
			  width: 723px;	
			  height: 402px;
			  border: 1px;	
			  boarder-color: #000000;	           
             
          }         
		  #head {
		  		position: absolute;
				top: 0px;        
              	                left: 0px;        
				width: 723px;	
				height: 46px;
			 	background-image: url(Bilder/aspekte_01.gif);
				
			}
			#content {
				position: absolute;
				top: 46px;
				left: 0px;
				width: 723px;
				height: 224px;
				background-image: url(Bilder/Layoutcss_02.gif);
			}
```

Und der Html teil so:

```
<div id="layout"
<div id="head"
<div>
<div id="content">
	<Div align="left" class="Stil2" id="contentypo">
		
          InhaltInhalt Inhalt Inhalt Inhalt Inhalt Inhalt Inhalt Inhalt   
	
	</div>
</div> 
</div>
```

Was muss ich nun tun damit ich bekomme was ich will?

Hab hier im Forum schon gesuch, und auch bei selfhtml aber ich finde keine richtige lösung.

Danke für die hilfe!

Kirchel


----------



## Maik (9. April 2006)

Probier mal folgendes Stylesheet:


```
body {
background-color: #D4D0C8;              		
font-family: Helvetica, Arial;
line-height: 14px;
font-size: 11px;
color: #1C5BA2;
overflow: auto;
}

#layout {
position: relative;
top: 40px;
text-align: center; 
margin-left: auto;
margin-right: auto;
width: 723px;	
height: 402px;
border: 1px solid #000;	
}         

#head {
position: absolute;
top: 0px;        
left: 0px;        
width: 723px;	
height: 46px;
background-image: url(Bilder/aspekte_01.gif);
}

#content {
position: absolute;
top: 46px;
left: 0px;
width: 723px;
height: 224px;
background-image: url(Bilder/Layoutcss_02.gif);
}

#contentypo {
width: 723px;
height: 224px;
overflow: auto;
}
```


----------

